# Le parcours du combattant



## Patri84

¡Buenos días! (o tardes ya aquí)

He intentado pensar en un equivalente adecuado en español para ''parcours du combattant'' pero hoy debo de estar algo escasa de neuronas jejeje...

Aquí va el contexto por si os es útil:

''Seuls 2 000 ex-étudiants ont obtenu ce sésame, l'an dernier, après un *parcours du combattant*. C'est bien peu! D'autant que ces diplômés, francophones et qualifiés - à l'université, 1 doctorat sur 4 est attribué à un étranger - constituent un précieux vivier pour les entreprises.''

Evidentemente habla sobre la inmigración en Francia y la apertura a licenciados extranjeros de puestos de trabajo para poder paliar la falta que va a haber pronto por la jubilación de las generaciones de 'babyboomers'.

Un saludo, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## mickaël

Hola Patri, 

No sé si tiene un sentido figurado, pero acabo de ver "_pista americana"._
Pienso que habrias pensado en eso...

Saludos


----------



## Patri84

Sería algo como 'búsqueda desesperada'... lo de 'pista americana' no sé qué significa  jeje, he estado ahora buscando pero no encuentro gran cosa.
Seguiré buscando, merci bien!


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Lo siento, Mickaël, tampoco sé qué es la pista americana 

_Una carrera de obstáculos_, creo que es así como se diría en español.


----------



## Patri84

Sí, pensé en carrera de obstáculos, pero no estaba segura de si habría algo exacto 

En tout cas, creo que cualquier aproximación de las que hemos dicho estaría bien para una traducción general 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Gévy

Patri, creo que si quieres encontrar algo más cercano a la expresión francesa, tendrás que indagar por la jerga militar. Dentro de la preparación de los soldados se hacen miles de pruebas "d'endurance", alguna tendrá un nombre que suene como te gustaría. Seguro.

¡Suerte!


----------



## mickaël

Patri84 said:
			
		

> lo de 'pista americana' no sé qué significa  jeje, he estado ahora buscando pero no encuentro gran cosa.


 
Lo encontré aquí en el diccionario Robert&Collins. 

Pero, quizás sea una expresión más americana o bien se emplee sobre todo como lo ví en varias web para designar un juego de obstacúlos para bebés (jijiji) :
http://www.google.fr/search?q=%22pista+americana%22&hl=fr&lr=&start=0&sa=N


----------



## Patri84

Gévy tienes razón  esta noche buscaré algo, a veces me ha ocurrido tener que buscar 'jerga' militar para textos en teoría divulgativos, parece ser que los periodistas adoran usar ese tipo de 'artillería' 

mickaël  sí creo que es más americana, muchísimas gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour

Después de búsquedas y encuestas no he conseguido dar con una respuesta que entendiera cualquiera.

En sentido figurativo me conformaría pues con "carrera de obstáculos" aunque se aleja de la jerga militar pero da bien la idea de las dificultades encontradas por estos estudiantes.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gaby23

Hola!

Alguien me puede dar el equivalente en español de "voies de recours" y "relever du parcours du combattant".

Se trata de una metodología para realizar evaluaciones de impacto social y esta frase se ubica en la parte del plan de gestión de los impactos.

El párrafo dice así:

"La définition d'un plan de gestion des impacts est une phase essentielle. En effet, une gestion efficace des mesures d'atténuation et de compensation peut réduire les impacts. Cela implique de mettre en place des mesures d'atténuation et de compensation à temps avec la participation des populations affectées et en y mettant les moyens nécessaires.

Néanmoins, c'est le point faible de nombreuses études d'impact. Ce qui n'est pas sans faire courir des risques au projet. En effet, la non maîtrise de ce processus, notamment dans les pays en développement, où les *voies de recours* peuvent être inexistantes ou *relever du parcours du combattant,* accroît l'impact sur des populations déjà vulnérables et fera naître du resentiment à l'égard du projet."

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mickaël

Hola y bienvenido al foro 

Diría *vías de recurso*  y *ser **una carrera de obstáculos*.

Espera otras respuestas,
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Oído hoy en la tele:
- Vía crucis.
Creo que corresponde 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alphoger

¿ qué os parece " odisea " ?


----------



## yserien

Pienso que aquí hay que tomar "parcours du combattant" en un sentido figurado. Tiene algo de carrera de obstáculos solo que en plan duro, con peso encima y muchas veces con fuego real. Muchos estudiantes han pasado duras pruebas, años de estudios y tan solo unos 2.000 han conseguido pasar.


----------



## Coda

Hola,

efectivamente "_pista americana_" existe, pero dudo que el porcentaje de lectores que conozcan este término sea relevante. 

Existe también "_ginkana_" (palabra de la cual ignoro la etimología... y grafía ya que estamos; algún erudito en la sala?   )

Pero creo que Cintia&Martine ha aportado el término más apropiado con "_vía crucis_". Pese a no ser lenguage militar, porta el sema de penuria y dificultad, el aire de jerga y es de difusión altamente popular.

Saludos,

Coda


----------



## yserien

Pienso que la naturaleza de "parcours du  combattant" es esencialmente de caracter militar, para endurecer el cuerpo y la mente de soldados de élite. Estos jamás emplearían el término viacrucis.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Yserien, bonjour,

Como en cualquier idioma, las expresiones se emplean sin que se recuerde o se haga alusión a su origen.

Decir que algo es le _parcours du combattant_ no se refiere a los militares (a no ser que efectivamente un militar diga: "ce matin j'ai fait 3 parcours du combattant"). En francés se emplea para designar las dificultades para llevar algo a cabo, por ejemplo obtener un papel de la administración (residencia / adopción...).

De la misma manera que no se dirá: esto es un _vía crucis_ *pensando en la religión*.

Otro ejemplo de una expresión francesa de origen militar completamente olvidado: _Au temps pour moi_ (de la que se ha hablado en este foro y en el de FS) y seguro que se pueden encontrar muchas más.

Ejemplo en español de expresión cuyo origen está olvidado: _a buenas horas mangas verdes_.

El caso es encontrar una expresión que sin más explicación suscite el mismo concepto en la mente del lector u oyente, no importa el origen de la expresión.

Personalmente si alguien me comenta:
- _Obtener la residencia fue un via crucis_
y
- _Obtenir le permis de séjour a été un parcours du combattant_
entiendo exactamente lo mismo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## janpol

au temps du service militaire obligatoire, le parcours du combattant n'était pas réservé à une élite : tout le monde y passait (ce qui explique que cette expression signifie vraiment quelque chose pour tout le monde). C'était une épreuve chronométrée durant laquelle il fallait courir, sauter, franchir un obstacle élevé, ramper sous des fils de fer barbelés etc...


----------

